
ECONcrete: Protection from hydrodynamic forces while generating marine habitat - driekwartappel
https://econcretetech.com/products
======
KaiserPro
They must have a way to stop it leeching calcium.

when you have concrete in a pond, you have to seal it, otherwise it poisons
the pond (and gets frost damage). The green wall application leads me to think
they've overcome this.

------
driekwartappel
Bloomberg video on how it works:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGJ5EBrh8IQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGJ5EBrh8IQ)

